# Is stringy spit up and poo normal?



## CrunchyBean (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm a new mom, breastfeeding my 6 day old, and her poo and spit up have been stringy for the last couple days. Is this normal?


----------



## Jadethehut (Oct 14, 2007)

Apparently not... no one seems to have any input on this, so I would take your baby and her poopy diaper to a breastfeeding clinic. The nurses there get lots of poop questions and encourage you to bring it in! lol

A newborn's poop is supposed to be seedy... It looks like little sesame seeds... and it should be yellow. If it's orange or green, it's going through her system too fast which could mean your boobs are too full, you are not waiting for her to finish the first before offering the second (you should never have to offer the second, in my opinion), food allergy or food intolerance.

Wait, do you mean _mucousy_ maybe? That would mean she has a cold.

Jade's Mama


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

My babys poop has never been seedy. It has always looked like mustard except for the meconium in the beginning. She is fine. Sometimes her spit up is thick and it can form strings as you pull her away from it. Her poo can do that too if she has been drooling a lot. You can still ask but i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

Baby spit-up looks like curdled milk - is that what you mean? It is not rotten milk, it's just partially digested.

If I were you I would definitely ask the doctor for peace of mind, there is never harm in asking. But it's probably totally normal. My MIL told me that when her first was a few days old, he pooped meconium --- they had absolutely no clue what it was so they took him to the emergency room. She was laughing as she told the story, but I can imagine how scared she was when it happened!!


----------



## kadydid (Jan 19, 2007)

my 4th baby had stringy poop for a week or two when he was about a week old. (I can't remember exactly how long) At the time I thought it looked strange because it was not like my other babies poop, but didn't worry about it. Then it changed from being yellow and stringy to green and mucousy as it turned out he is allergic to dairy. While I can't say that your baby has a dairy problem it might be something to consider if the poop continues to concern you.


----------

